
Jeep Grand Cherokee’s recalled Monostable transmission shifter explained - quotha
http://www.tflcar.com/2016/06/jeep-grand-cherokees-recalled-monostable-transmission-shifter-demonstrated-and-explained/
======
quotha
This poorly designed shifter has/will cause deaths and injuries.

